# Guiness Clone Listed In "brewing Crafts"



## Peaka (15/10/08)

Has anyone tried the Guiness clone in the book called Brewing Crafts?

They list the recipe as :

1. Muntons Export Stout
2. Brewcraft #74 Irish Stout Kit Converter
3. 1kg Dark Dry Malt Extract
4. 500g Corn Syrup
5. 10ml Liquorice Extract
6. Muntons Gold Yeast.

Whats it like? Should I make it up to 18L or 15L? Should I add to or subtract anything from this recipe?
Also, with the liquorice extract, do I just pour 10ml into the wort before pitching the yeast?

Thanks guys and gals.


----------



## Damian44 (15/10/08)

Het Peeka. I havnt been brewing long, but unless you really like Liquorice only add 6ml. 
Your adding lots of sugar but no bittering, so its gonna be sweet.
2c gl


----------



## Tony (15/10/08)

Oh Dear...... this is the problem with informatiuon from books and some net sources. They are not always soo good.

This will make a dark stout like beer but its likeness to guiness............ :huh: 

Not being "an AG kit hater" here.

Stick with your fav stout kit but use pale malt extract..... not dark malt extract. The dark stuff is shit!

drop the maltodextrin and the liquice drops. They are also a waste of time.

Guiness is not a strong beer or a big strong flavoured stout at aroung 4.2 or 4.4% It had a smooth roastiness.

WIth the kit and the light extract try steeping 200g of cracked Roast barley 1 liter of water at about 50 to 60 deg. Doesnt need to be mashed so temp doesnt matter but dont boil the grain. Leave to rest in the warm water for half hour and strain out nost of the course grain. boil the dark water to steralise for 10 min, cool and add to the fermenter with the kit, extract ect and top up as usual

And invest in a good liquid yeast like 1084 (guiness yeast).

This will make a better beer

cheers


----------



## Peaka (15/10/08)

Ok so maybe I don't need to add the 1kg Dark Dry Malt Extract...then it may not be so sweet.
What hops would people recommend I add to make up the bitterness?


----------



## Peaka (15/10/08)

Thanks for the info Tony.
So you think I don't need the Kit Converter, Dark Malt, Corn Syrup, or Liquorice Extract?
Just the Stout kit, pale malt extract, and 200g of cracked roast barley?
What do you think are the best Stout Kits?
Sorry to sound like a noob but seeing as how I have never steeped grains before, how long do you have to keep it at 50 to 60 degrees....half an hour is that right?
Whats this 1084 yeast called?


----------



## brendo (15/10/08)

30 minutes to steep the grain will see you right. When I steep grain, I tend to run another 1-2 litres of 60 degree water through the grains after getting the first lot of liquid out to wash the rest of the sugars off of the grain.

As for the yeast - Tony is referring to a liquid yeast. I haven't used liquid yeasts myself yet, but I have had good results with buying better dried yeasts (rather than using what comes with the kit). A Safale S04 is pretty appropriate to this style.

I have used the bog standard Coopers Stout kit with good success. You shouldn't need to bitter it up too much, but if you want to use some hops, a hit of fuggles or east kent goldings might give it a nice finish. The roast barley will also give it a bit of bite.

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## Peaka (15/10/08)

Thanks for your help Brendo.


----------



## Peaka (15/10/08)

Sorry just another question....should I be getting some sort of thermometer to measure how hot the water is? This is probably a silly question lol.


----------



## Tony (15/10/08)

No such thing as a silly question. Thats how we learn!

Temp is not so important..... just warmer water will extract the flavours and colour a bit faster.

You can do the soak overnight in cold water.......... this works too., like i said...... just dont boil the water with the grain in it..... thats bad as it extracts tannins.

no need to rinse it.... this too can extract tannins if not done corectly

Now just punched it in promash

I have only used the coopers stout kit but its been years since i used a kit. could be more on the market now. like i said..... use your favrorite.

use the stout kit.............. 1kg of light dry malt extract and the steeped RB for 20 liters of 1.044 beer at about 60 EBC.

cheers


----------



## Peaka (15/10/08)

Ok thankyou


----------



## clarkey7 (15/10/08)

Peaka said:


> What do you think are the best Stout Kits?


Peaka,

I've tried 10 or so different stout kits.
I suggest 3kg ESB Extra Special Stout for best flavour for minimum complexity edit: (on brew day).
No additives needed, just make up to 18 L and use WLP004 (liquid) or Safale04 yeast as suggested.
Linky

PB


----------



## trevc (16/10/08)

I tried a Brewcraft Lambic Kit Converter once, and was thoroughly disappointed. There was nothing in the box but a sleeping dwarf. When I woke him up, he promptly twisted the lid off my fermenter and spit in it. Kinda pricey for what you get.


----------



## Peaka (16/10/08)

Hmmmm the 3kg kit sounds the easiest...that might be the goer....with me being lazy and all lol.


----------



## mattwest (16/10/08)

My local HB store recommended this recipe when I first started out on K&K - "...guaranteed you won't be able to tell any difference to Guinness." Tony is right on the money. The dark malt is sh!t and the yeast provided will not ferment out sufficiently. The beer had so much body I could barely drink half a glass.

And the cost of the ingredients was prohibitive given the quality of the beer produced. I found the basic Coopers stout a much better base with plain old pale dry malt and dex (and a lot cheaper).

WB


----------



## blackbock (16/10/08)

The Brewcraft "converters" are also a rip off. They appear to be bog standard brew blends with dessicated mozzie-sized bits of green material floating in the bags. If they are hops, they must be the chaff. In any case they wouldn't add anything except possible fungi infection...


----------



## brettprevans (16/10/08)

brewcraft recipes kits are terrible. I can talk from Experiance that the guinness tastes nothing like guinness. yes its a stout but ive made better ones from my own recipies. you are better off using a kit, some malt extract, speciality grains and hops. youve already been given some ideas so i wont bother overloading you. theres plenty of recipes on AHB to look through

I disagree with the comment "Dark malt extract is shit". maybe you just dont know how to use it. malt extract is better than kit. I love my DDME.


----------



## Pennywise (16/10/08)

citymorgue2 said:


> brewcraft recipes kits are terrible. I can talk from Experiance that the guinness tastes nothing like guinness.




I totally agree, I tried quite a few of their "recipe" kits, and none of them taste anything like the beer they are supposed to. The guiness one is prolly the furthest from what it should be compared to the others, and WTF do the suggest putting liqorice in the thing? It made me feel like I was actually eating the stuff, giving me sticky lips and a gut ache


----------



## brettprevans (16/10/08)

I actually like liquorice extract in my stouts. but yeah the guinness cloine is very sticky and sweet. If i way to make again Id use adifferant yeast and make a starter. probably use windsor or nottingham. actually i recon an interesting experiment would be to use the brewcraft kit and use a starter of Coopers PA yeast to clean the brew up. very differant.


----------



## Bribie G (16/10/08)

Guinness draught or Guinness Extra Stout in the bottle 6% ABV??? A world of difference.

I have made a brilliant and dead easy stout that is also a bit dangerous. It's only been about six weeks in the bottle and my tasting panel reckon they prefer it to Guinness bottled variety and even Coopers (commercial) stout.


2 cans Coopers original series stout
1 kg LDME
750g dex
Nottingham yeast, the kit yeast would probably kark it

After about 3 days dry hop with 20g fuggles pellets.

Being a toucan I was worried about the IBUs but it has turned out very well balanced. I'm keeping this one for Xmas but will bring a bottle to the November BABB meeting to be sipped out of _very_ small glasses


----------



## brettprevans (16/10/08)

sounds similar to my ones, which kill imported guinness.

*Choc Stout Mahogony*
1 x coopers Stout tin, 
1 x Cascade Choc Mahag Porter, 
500g DDME, 
0.25kg Choc Malt Grain
28g. EKG @ 60 min.
12g Fuggle @ 15 min.
22L, 
pitched 0.6L of yeastcake (Wyeast 1098) from Kenzie EQPA. nottingham would be fine.
OG 1.060, FG 1.022, 5.6% (6.1% after bottling)


----------



## PostModern (16/10/08)

citymorgue2 said:


> I actually like liquorice extract in my stouts.



I like getting sugary part of the liquorice flavour blending with the coffee and chocolate notes coming from the blend of roast malt, crystal, hops, kettle sugar and yeast. Tincturing beers with liquorice is just weird. 

Yes stout is black. Not everything black tastes like aniseed and molasses.


----------



## Bribie G (16/10/08)

PostModern said:


> I like getting sugary part of the liquorice flavour blending with the coffee and chocolate notes coming from the blend of roast malt, crystal, hops, kettle sugar and yeast. Tincturing beers with liquorice is just weird.
> 
> Yes stout is black. Not everything black tastes like aniseed and molasses.



I was under the impression that Guinness is actually a 'normal' coloured British ale that has roasted barley in the recipe, hence the dryness. When I used to do AG in the UK yonks ago my 'textbooks' like CJJ Berry and Dave Line used to stress this point, that Guinness was not to be confused with other branch of the stout family tree of 'sweet' stouts such as Mackeson and the various milk stouts (that have sadly disappeared).
Dry stouts "extra stout" originally came from Porter which was brewed with brown (chocolate?) malt but brewers found that they could recreate the taste by combining three separate beers _"three threads"_ which presumably made it cheaper and easier, then some bright spark came up with the idea of brewing a strong pale ale type of beer and colouring/flavouring it up with a portion of darker malts and roasted barley _"entire"_, and hence the evolution of stouts like Guinness, Murphys etc.

EDIT: sorry peaka mate, not trying to hijack your thread! Back on topic, you can do worse than using a coopers tin as a base. Fuggles are perfect for finishing a stout. And if you are doing something nice and strong like the two recipes above, Safale s04 is an excellent yeast, so is Nottingham. I've used both, but Notto goes off like a pit bull and settles out "flocculates" brilliantly.


----------



## Peaka (20/10/08)

Well after all that valuable advice I decided to make something like a Tooheys Old instead.

I used :

1.7kg Morgans Australian Old
1kg Brewbeldn No. 15
12g Morgans Goldings Hops.
Brewcellar Premium Ale Yeast.

Brewing date 19/10/08.
Brewing Temp 22 degrees.

So we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Muggus (20/10/08)

trevc said:


> I tried a Brewcraft Lambic Kit Converter once, and was thoroughly disappointed. There was nothing in the box but a sleeping dwarf. When I woke him up, he promptly twisted the lid off my fermenter and spit in it. Kinda pricey for what you get.


Hahaha! Can't believe no one else has noticed this Trev!

...though maybe I have had a few beers...


----------



## Bribie G (20/10/08)

Peaka said:


> Well after all that valuable advice I decided to make something like a Tooheys Old instead.
> 
> I used :
> 
> ...


I take it that Brewblend is something from your LHBS that is equivalent to Coopers Brew Enhancer 2? From the sound of it, you should end up with a nice creamy-headed beer that would suit anyone who likes Tooheys Old, with a nice hop finish. 
Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------

